# Ginger beer + extras



## troycookie (29/1/22)

I am new to homerewing but just started drinking my first Ginger beer today. Pretty happy with the results for a half batch with Brigalow kit, see: newbie thread Newbie from the Tropics
But now for my second batch which I am putting down today.


IngredientsFull tin Morgan's Ginger Beer1kg Goodies pack (Dextrose, Corn Syrup, Malt)500g Dark brown sugar1 cinnamon stick2 lemons sliced250gm fresh ginger1 birdeye chilli2 Star Anise4 Cardarmon pods5 Cloves750ml Buderim Ginger Cordial

Fingers crossed!


----------



## nic0 (19/2/22)

Looks good let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Camcob1 (20/2/22)

Love ginger beer would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## troycookie (23/2/22)

Camcob1 said:


> Love ginger beer would love to hear how it goes.


Yeah I love ginger beer also.

I kegged it for 2 days and it turned out fantastic. 23l only lasted two weeks with heap of mates enjoying a few with me.
Had nice body and the additional spices were there but not too prominent. Suprisingly the chili gave it a nice little bite to the end, probably could handle another one but I like the little hint. SG was 1032 and FG 1000.

I just put down another batch 2 days ago but replaced the lemons with lime, added 1kg brown sugar instead and added a teaspoon of vanilla essence.

SG 1038.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6/11/22)

im fairly new to brewing and just put on a brigalows kit with about 450g of fresh ginger, 1 teaspoon of vanilla extract and 2 cinnamon sticks (uncrushed). Brewing in a pressure fermenter with 1 kg malt sugar and 1kg of #15 booster blend. Im a bit chicken to try the chillies yet but will update on how this one goes in 4-6 weeks.
Wish me luck!!!


----------

